# Nissan GTR Beats Out Ferrari 458 and Audi R8 in a 1/4 Drag Race



## GTS 2.4 (Nov 3, 2010)

Motor Trend Motorsports tested dozens of high priced supercars and found that the Nissan GTR is one of the best buys in the business. It could out perform a 458 and an r8 in the 1/4 mile and costs a fraction of what they do.

full article


----------



## GTS 2.4 (Nov 3, 2010)

i just took a closer look at the GTRs time its top speed is a lot slower then the other cars. It must really be all down to the gearing.


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nissan GT-R: 11.2 @ 121.8 MPH Ferrari 458 Italia: 11.3 @ 125.6 MPH Audi R8 ... line up of cars for an all out king of the 1/4 mile drag race at an airstrip. The Nissan GT-R with it's 530HP V6 Twin Turbo and superb all wheel drive launch control beat them all to the finish. ... Audi R8 GT: 11.5 @ 125.1 MPH


----------



## BlackbirdSkyline (Apr 24, 2012)

how can you really compare them on a drag strip, Ferrari's never been a drag car and you cant even launch one, not the most even test


----------

